# The Western Tennessee Gnome Liberation League: The Miniatures



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)

The following minis are almost all the work of Don F. Moss, of _The Western Tennessee Gnome Liberation League_. The characters themselves are the creation of the Dungeon Master and the players in the game. Some of the characters have passed into the otherworld, some are still active, some are NPCs and monsters that have yet to see actual play. Most of the more "interesting" ones however have seen extensive play.

As you look through these pictures, the current party consists of Sir Bungo Applewhite, Hobbit Knight; Einya, Bard and Birdlady; Talienth, Gnome Druid; Saxifrage, Elven Rogue-Wizard; Petra, Gnome Cleric; Nonamee, Gnome Illusionist; and Glorin, Dwarven Fighter [unpictured]. At the end of the current crop of miniatures by The Don, I will include three of my own. While they don't compare to Don's at all, they complete the picture of the party.

Most of the minis are from Reaper lines, and a fair number are Magnificent Egos. The rest are a mix. Quite a few have been modified to some degree. The "Nymph" started out as a succubus, but donated her wings to PC.

Comments are most welcome. Brutorz Bill and I figger this is the best way to keep Don painting the minis for us.   

Addendum: The pictures were taken by me with a Canon Powershot A620, without flash, macro view, other settings auto; minimal set-up using white cardstock, paper towels, one desk lamp and one table lamp; edited and resized using Microsoft Digital Image Starter Edition 2006.


----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)

And finally, three of my own paint jobs:


----------



## Brutorz Bill (May 19, 2008)

*Nice!*

Thanks for posting these!!!


----------



## Greylock (May 19, 2008)

Brutorz Bill said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting these!!!




Doing so is my enormous pleasure.    Sometime or another, we're going to have to round up the rest of Don's work, and maybe even some of yours, so I can add them to this collection.


----------

